# Twitch-Star: Amouranth ist jetzt offizielles Playboy-Model



## Johannes Gehrling (8. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch-Star: Amouranth ist jetzt offizielles Playboy-Model* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Twitch-Star: Amouranth ist jetzt offizielles Playboy-Model*


----------



## Strauchritter (8. Dezember 2021)

Offiziell weil self announced?
Ich bin sexiest Man alive (and dead). 
So damit ist es offiziell. Bild für den Artikel über mich lass ich euch noch zukommen


----------



## BuzzKillington (8. Dezember 2021)

Heißt das, es gibt endlich keine Artikel mehr über sie??? Nervt langsam.


----------



## Foreno (8. Dezember 2021)

Irgendjemand in der PCG Redaktion schein sich schwer in die Frau verliebt zu haben. Es vergeht ja kein Tag, an dem nicht über die Roothaarige berichtet wird...


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2021)

... Toni hat blaue Haare, ich habe graue bzw. weiße Haare ... also ein paar wenige. D.h. zusammen mit der rothaarigen Schönheit bilden wir die US-Flagge ab, Amouranth ist US-Bürgerin und jetzt offizielles Modell bei Playboy, was wiederum ein US-Unternehmen ist!

*Akte-X Melodie pfeif*


----------



## Schalkmund (8. Dezember 2021)

> Amouranth bald im Playboy zu sehen?​Was diese Ankündigung nun nach sich zieht, ist aktuell noch unklar. Wird Amouranth also bald *im berühmten Männermagazin in aufreizenden Posen* abgelichtet zu sehen sein? Zu solchen Details hüllt sich die Streamerin aktuell noch in Schweigen.



Und ich war mir doch glatt sicher sie hätte die Nummer schon hinter sich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Dezember 2021)

Es kann sich aber auch um einen relativ unspektakulären Deal handeln. Dann trägt sie halt so ein Bunny Hemdchen oder dieselt sich vor laufender Kamera mit einem Parfum von denen ein. So what...
So langsam tut sich hier ein Sexismusverdacht gegen die PCG auf. Würde man in der Form über einen streamenden Gelegenheitsstricher berichten 
Don`t bring them ideas


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Würde man in der Form über einen streamenden Gelegenheitsstricher berichten
> Don`t bring them ideas


Erster Paywall bei PCG


----------



## Kahlmoix (8. Dezember 2021)

könnt ihr euch endlich mal uff die Olle een klatschen?  is ja nich zum aushalten hier


----------



## Chroom (8. Dezember 2021)

Mir reichts.Und Tschüssss


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2021)

Da erwarte ich aber mindestens ein PC Games Sonderheft.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2021)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> könnt ihr euch endlich mal uff die Olle een klatschen?  is ja nich zum aushalten hier


Kritik ist gern gesehen ... aber doch bitte nicht in der Form. 🤦‍♂️ 

Im Grunde sieht man doch bereits in der Überschrift, um wen es sich hier handelt - einfach ignorieren! PCG wertet Artikel nach Views aus, d.h. wenn jeder drauf klickt ist das ein Zeichen dass das Thema interessant ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da erwarte ich aber mindestens ein PC Games Sonderheft.


Diese auflagenbegrenzte Sonderausgabe ist leider schon vergriffen. Rab braucht - wen wunderts - niveauvolle Klolektüre.


----------



## Affenhauptmann (9. Dezember 2021)

Was habt ihr denn für eine Obsession mit dieser Halbprostituierten???


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Diese auflagenbegrenzte Sonderausgabe ist leider schon vergriffen. Rab braucht - wen wunderts - niveauvolle Klolektüre.


... da liegt meine PoS. Nein, nicht Pile of Shit wie man denken könnte, sondern meine Ausgaben der c't.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Dezember 2021)

Affenhauptmann schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für eine Obsession mit dieser Halbprostituierten???


Wer ist "ihr"? Du bist doch auch da. Meinst wohl "wir"


----------



## Kahlmoix (9. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kritik ist gern gesehen ... aber doch bitte nicht in der Form. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Im Grunde sieht man doch bereits in der Überschrift, um wen es sich hier handelt - einfach ignorieren! PCG wertet Artikel nach Views aus, d.h. *wenn jeder drauf klickt ist das ein Zeichen dass das Thema interessant ist*.



jo und wenn man sich mal die mühe macht und die kommentare darunter liest, wird man merken das es allen total auf den sack geht. Das wäre so wenn mich jemand penetrant ina kneipe anstarrt und anquatscht und ich ihm sage er soll mir nicht auf den sack gehn, dann wird er bestimmt nicht denken " boah der hat mich angeredet der steht auf mich" sondern er weiß das er abpfeifen kann.


----------



## Toni (9. Dezember 2021)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> jo und wenn man sich mal die mühe macht und die kommentare darunter liest, wird man merken das es allen total auf den sack geht. Das wäre so wenn mich jemand penetrant ina kneipe anstarrt und anquatscht und ich ihm sage er soll mir nicht auf den sack gehn, dann wird er bestimmt nicht denken " boah der hat mich angeredet der steht auf mich" sondern er weiß das er abpfeifen kann.


Ich mache mich mal unbeliebt, aber ich finde das ist eher so, als ob man in ner Kneipe ist, die neben den gewohnten Getränken mega das Eckelzeug anbietet (ja, die Twitchnews sind auch nicht unserer liebsten Themen, mehr dazu von unserer Chefredakteurin oder wie du es im Forum ausblenden kannst (geht erst seit heute)) und man das immer wieder bestellt (anklickt) und trinkt (liest) und sich dann beschwert, dass es scheiße schmeckt. 

Ja, es ist nicht ideal, dass wir sowas im Angebot haben, aber es lesen unheimlich viele Leute.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1149322 (10. Dezember 2021)

gelöschter Beitrag


----------



## Rabowke (10. Dezember 2021)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> jo und wenn man sich mal die mühe macht und die kommentare darunter liest, wird man merken das es allen total auf den sack geht. Das wäre so wenn mich jemand penetrant ina kneipe anstarrt und anquatscht und ich ihm sage er soll mir nicht auf den sack gehn, dann wird er bestimmt nicht denken " boah der hat mich angeredet der steht auf mich" sondern er weiß das er abpfeifen kann.


... Toni hat es dir ganz gut erklärt und eine Auswertung von Clicks & Views erfolgt eben ohne (!) Berücksichtigung von Kommentaren.

D.h. es gibt so tolle Systeme die für Content-Creator, ich hasse das Wort, eine automatisierte Auswertung erstellen welche Artikel wie häufig angeklickt werden und das sind halt in der online-Welt wichtige Kennzahlen.

Deal with it!


----------



## Cthulhoid (3. Februar 2022)

Es generiert halt viele Clicks.
Vielleicht kommt ja mal jemand aus der Redaktion drauf, dass man vielleicht besser gleich ein Pornomagazin herausgeben sollte - und dass diese nervigen Berichte über solche Möchtegern Pornosternchen in einem Gamermagazin nichts verloren haben.

Ja - Gamer konsumieren auch Pornos! Trotzdem sehe ich hier keine Ranglisten welches denn das beste Pornoportal ist.
Gäbe auch VIELE Clicks!

Ich fühle mich und meine Kinder übrigens mittlerweile belästigt. Ich will News über Gaming - und keine Brüste und Schenkelchen ins Gesicht gedrückt bekommen!


----------

